# Online Wrestling Base Browsergame



## cptblack (10. Januar 2012)

Wrestling Base - Ein reines [Klick]-Spiel oder doch viel mehr?

Trainiere bis zu 3 Wrestling Stars, trete Stables bei, erkämpfe die Hall of Fame. Damit wirbt die aktuelle Administration für das Browsergame. Das Spiel, ehemalig Wrestling Game, feierte vor kurzem sein 5-jähriges Jubiläum unter dem aktuellen Spielleiter "Shark". Das Spiel besticht durch eine kleine, aber eingeschweißte Community, den daraus resultierend aktiven und lebhaften In-Game-Chat und dem "Rollenspiel-Wrestling-Feeling". Auch wenn WB auschließlich eine reine Simulation von Wrestling-Kämpfen ist, liegt hier der Reiz im Detail.

Wie entwickelt sich mein Charakter weiter?

Im Vordergrund steht die stetige Weiterentwicklung, seines selbst-kreierten Charakters. Man entscheidet zunächst über den Namen, das Avatar, die eigene Eingangs-Musik, sowie dem eigenen Finishing-Move. Nun heißt es, durch der Teilnahme an verschiedener Shows Level aufzusteigen. Beim 50. Level Up, steigt man in die nächste Generation auf und man beginnt erneut mit Level 1, jedoch in Generation 2, was mehr "Tranier-Punkte" für den Wrestler bedeutet. So kann es natürlich sein, dass man mit Level 30 in Generation 5 einen anderen Wrestler mit Level 35 in Generation 2 besiegt, aufgrund der aufgestockten Trainings-Punkte. Hier findet das Spiel ein gute Balance, so dass aktive Mitspieler belohnt werden, andere Spieler wiederum mit weniger Online-Zeit, dennoch nicht chancenlos sind. Zur Entwicklung des eigenen Wrestlers gehört natürlich auch das Erklimmen der umfangreichen Toplisten. Im Mittelpunkt steht die Hall of Fame, welche alle Erfolge des Spielers zählt und diese mit Punkte belohnt - mehr Erfolge bedeutet logischerweise eine höhere Anzahl an Hall of Fame Punkten. Diese gewinnt man durch Erfolge bei Turnieren oder den stündlichen Titelkämpfe um 5 verschiedene Champion-Gürtel. Für Ausgeglichenheit sorgen hier "überraschende Siege", welche niedrigeren Charakteren die Chance lässt, die "Großen" zu ärgern.

Elemente des Spiels

Wie im echten Wrestling finden den Tag über Turniere wie der 30-Mann Royal Rumble statt, 20-Mann Battle Royal, Elemination Chamber, King in the Ring wie auch Money in the Bank statt. Den größten Anreiz stellen die Titelkämpfe um den Cruiserweight, Hardcore, United States, Intercontinental, Wrestling-Manger & dem begehrten World-Title dar. Alle Erfolge werden auf der eigenen "Star-Page" verewigt. Auch wird dem Spieler ermöglicht eine Gruppierung mit anderen Wrestlers zu bilden und selbst ein "Stable" zu gründen oder einem beizutreten. (Vergleichbar mit Gilden oder Clans). Auch ein Zusammenschluss mit einem anderen Wrestler ist durch die Gründung eines Tag Teams möglich. Für das bereits erwähnte "Rollenspiel-Feeling" sorgen unter anderem ein eigenes WB-Zeitungsteam, dass wöchentlich über Neuerungen, Besonderheiten oder Stable-Wechselgerüchte informiert.

Fazit

Wrestling-Base ist sicherlich nicht das komplexeste und anspruchvollste Spiel, was die Browser-Game-Welt je gesehen hat. Das Spiel ist schlicht gehalten, macht aber dennoch viel Spaß. Die ständige Weiterentwicklung des selbst-kreierten Wrestlers bietet Motivation und Spielanreiz. Die übersichtliche Struktur, eine umfangreiche FAQ und eine hilfsbereite Community sorgen für einen problemlosen Einstieg in die Welt von Wrestling-Base. Titelchancen erkämpfen, Gürtel gewinnen, zahlreiche Events bestreiten, mit den begrenzten Credits haushalten (die Währung WB´s zur Bezahlung der Teilnahme an Shows oder Events) und viele andere Elemente sorgen für Spielspaß, Hochs & Tiefs und ein tolles Browser-Game für "nebenbei".

Das ganze findet Ihr unter : http://www.wrestling-base.de


----------

